# Cursor in Image-Map ändern?



## Sadogoat (25. Mai 2004)

hallo,

ich sitze hier jetzt schon ewig und lese und versuche und bekomme es einfach nicht hin.. ich weiß ja nicht, ob dieses thema jetzt in html oder css gehört, aber  ich will eigentlich nur, dass beim Überfahren mit der Maus über ein Image-Map der Cursor zum Crosshair wird..

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Mai 2004)

Versuchs mal mit CSS und:
	
	
	



```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
area{cursor:crosshair;}
-->
</style>
```


----------



## Sadogoat (25. Mai 2004)

danke erstmal für die antwort.. 
aber das versuch ich schon die ganze zeit so irgendwie zu lösen.. funktioniert aber auch nicht..

evtl. andere vorschläge?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Mai 2004)

Versuch mal, den Cursor im <img>, welches du für die Map verwendest, anzugeben ...das beträfe dann allerdings das ganze Bild, nicht nur die Links.


----------



## Mogler (26. Mai 2004)

<area shape="rect" coords="a,b,c,d" href="#" onmouseover="this.style.cursor = 'crosshair'">

sollte klappen ...

 Mogler


----------

